
Apigee Opens Up Enterprise-Level API Management to All for Free - erin_bury
http://betakit.com/2012/08/23/apigee-opens-up-enterprise-level-api-management-to-all-for-free
======
njyx
Free API Infrastructure is definitely a cool thing and we've been doing it
from day one - our thoughts here <http://bit.ly/OY7mLN> :). Welcome to the
party Apigee!

------
Oulrij
One thing to be aware of: once you've reached the 3,5M/month limit of the Free
then you have to move to the Enterprise solution that starts at $9,000/month
!!

